# NCTI- Financial Help



## flightnurse30 (Feb 19, 2010)

Does anyone know who may help with financial aid/student loans for a prospective student to NCTI? I know that NCTI has a 7 month payment plan, but aside from that I have found nothing. When looking into a student loan none of them seemed to work with NCTI. I couldn't even find a school code for them, so I'm not sure what to think. 

With looking at these other threads I've noticed that many people have attented this college. Did anyone get financial help?! 

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## flightnurse30 (Feb 19, 2010)

Nevermind! The answer is no. They do not accept loans from anywhere. 

Just for anyone else who is wondering!


----------



## jgmedic (Feb 20, 2010)

That is because NCTI is a private company owned and operated by AMR. Have you looked at RCC, Crafton Hills, Victor Valley, or any other nearby community college programs, all will cost you a third of what NCTI charges.


----------

